
PostgreSQL 9.0 Is Now Available - spahl
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODYyMg
======
rsbrown
These two new features sound particularly interesting to me:

Streaming Replication: [http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.0/static/warm-
standby.html#...](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.0/static/warm-
standby.html#STREAMING-REPLICATION)

Hot Standby: <http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.0/static/hot-standby.html>

~~~
IgorPartola
I've never delved into this domain before, but why is it that it is so hard to
create multi-master replication for Postgres? We were considering it at work,
and it seems the only solutions that provide that are unmaintained third party
scripts written in Perl/Ruby, etc. MySQL has the NDB cluster solution, but
that is way too restrictive as everything must be kept in memory.

~~~
olefoo
It's hard because of the consistency guarantees that PostgreSQL makes. If you
need true multi-master replication (you probably don't) the best solution is
to use some form of queue to manage writes across the cluster. The DRBD
solutions sound awesome but trade one SPOF for another, and have drawbacks in
terms of speed (replicating block devices makes them slow) and risk (network
latency, write contention) and are limited to at most two masters.

If you find yourself needing a replication solution beyond hot standby; it's
possible that PostgreSQL isn't the right tool for the job.

------
rb2k_
What I really like about PostgreSQL compared to e.g. MySQL is the support for
partial indexes ([http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.0/static/indexes-
partial.ht...](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.0/static/indexes-
partial.html)).

Especially when keeping normalized data, it allows the easy creation of an
index without having the need to index ALL records and blow up the b+tree

------
zokier
Bit premature imho. The offical release day is tomorrow, and these kind of
announcements only cause confusion and do no good for anyone.

But awesome job PG team, it's my favorite SQL server.

~~~
mahmud
> it's my favorite SQL server

Agreed. It Excels in what it does and hast fastest Access times.

[edit: didn't mean to start a pun thread.]

~~~
gaius
Word.

~~~
mwexler
I didn't want to laugh at these last 2 comments... but it slipped out anyway.
Nicely done.

~~~
pasbesoin
I really shouldn't indulge in this on HN, but One might Note that it has a
good Outlook.

EDIT: Downvotes feel good, in a way. Too much focus on karma, recently,
amongst a subset of the current HN population.

Figured I'd been around long enough to appreciate a rare moment of humor from
another old-timer, and dip my oar in -- even if in a slightly ill-advised
fashion.

The caffeine made me do it! Now, on to work...

~~~
pasbesoin
It appears you all are determined to absolutely bury me. Fine, I guess I asked
for it.

But, HN used to have a bit better sense of humor and camaraderie, particularly
for those who didn't abuse the privilege. I guess things really have changed,
here.

Maybe just par for the course, with the community having grown so much -- most
people aren't familiar with most other user ID's, anymore.

~~~
moron4hire
Well, I think the humor was appropriate. This isn't a corporate board meeting,
it's supposed to be a community of developers and entrepreneurs. All
communities need inside jokes (among other things) to help create a sense of
cohesion.

------
cookiecaper
I really strongly dislike Phoronix. I don't know why it hasn't been replaced
yet.

~~~
cowmixtoo
What are your specific beefs?

~~~
zokier
I'm not the OP, and I don't follow phoronix regularly, but it seems
sensationalist at times.

------
random42
Any ideas when they plan to include materialized views? Last I checked it was
part of this years GSoC.

~~~
joevandyk
Pretty sure they already supported that in early versions....?

~~~
random42
No.. Unfortunately, they don't.

~~~
oomkiller
Looks like it's fairly straightforward to do it manually with triggers.
<http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Materalized_Views>

------
volkforlive
Hello! What are the problems there have multimaster replication PostgreSQL v9?
Is the problem solved update error, conflict, uniqueness, and delete?

Thank you.

